# Fallout Shelter - Für Fans der Serie ein Muss



## Schellnkoenig (18. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fallout Shelter - Für Fans der Serie ein Muss* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fallout Shelter - Für Fans der Serie ein Muss


----------



## Saybia (18. Juni 2015)

Gab es denn schon irgendwelche Aussagen, wann mit dem Android Release zu rechnen ist?


----------



## Ogil (18. Juni 2015)

Bethesda hat bestaetigt, dass es fuer Android kommt - ein ein paar Monaten! -.-

Link dazu: http://twitter.com/BethesdaStudios/status/610850052454551552


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2015)

Apple zählt halt gut für zeitexklusivität


----------



## Schalkmund (18. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Apple zählt halt gut für zeitexklusivität


Ja, da kann man froh sein, dass es überhaupt auf Konkurrenz-Geräten spielbar sein wird, zum Glück ist Apple nicht so fies wie Sony oder Microsoft. Sonst müssten wir Android-User wohl auf Fallout Shelter verzichten oder zwingend ein IOS-Gerät anschaffen.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juni 2015)

Ich hole mir eh kein Samsung mehr. Im Herbst kommt ein Iphone.


----------



## PcJuenger (18. Juni 2015)

Android hat ein bisschen mehr zu bieten als bloß Samsung


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juni 2015)

Schon klar. Aber was die Handytypen betrifft gefallen mir am ehesten das Galaxy S6 Edge und das Iphone 6 (bald aber S). Die Probleme am Galaxy sind:

1. Alleinstellungsmerkmal der Speichererweiterung via SD-Karte wurde mit dem S6 aufgegeben
2. Mein 5er hat wie mein 4er zu vor das Problem das der Akku rapide altert
3. Die Qualität vom 5er ist unterirdisch. Trotz Behandlung wie ein rohes Ei ist die Klappe vom Ladedock abgebrochen
4. Mit jedem Firmwareupdate wird das Handy langsamer. Und mit jedem Update kommt zusätzliche Software drauf, die ich nicht löschen kann die aber nervt und das System ausbremst
5. das Galaxy hat keine Tastatursperre. D.h. in der Tasche getragen aktivieren sich unbeabsichtigt Apps. Die Schließung von Apps funktioniert auch nicht richtig. Ständig muß ich über die Taste unten nachschauen, ob und welche Apps im Hintergrund noch aktiv sind

Für mich ist damit Samsung unten durch. Dabei hatte ich seit dem Galaxy S2 alle Galaxy-Modelle bis zum 5er. Und die anderen Android-Geräte wollen mir nicht richtig gefallen. Weiß auch nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2015)

vermutlich das mit weitem abstand wirtschaftlich erfolgreichste spiel der gesamten e3.


----------



## fireblader (18. Juni 2015)

Leider im Moment nur für IOS verfügbar


----------



## PcJuenger (18. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber was die Handytypen betrifft gefallen mir am ehesten das Galaxy S6 Edge und das Iphone 6 (bald aber S). Die Probleme am Galaxy sind:
> 
> 1. Alleinstellungsmerkmal der Speichererweiterung via SD-Karte wurde mit dem S6 aufgegeben
> 2. Mein 5er hat wie mein 4er zu vor das Problem das der Akku rapide altert
> ...



Bei Android ist's zwecks schnellerem Start auch eigentlich nicht vorgesehen, dass man Apps wirklich beendet. Finde ich persönlich auch leicht nervig, ebenso wie die riesige Menge an absolut sinnlosen Apps, die man nicht deinstallieren kann. Aber man kann sie zumindest deaktivieren, was ganz nützlich ist. Mit Akku hatte ich, ehrlich gesagt, noch nie wirklich Probleme, mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich auch nur sehr selten das Internet anhabe.


----------



## Loosa (18. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vermutlich das mit weitem abstand wirtschaftlich erfolgreichste spiel der gesamten e3.



Das stimmt wahrscheinlich sogar. Zumindest bis die anderen E3-Titel erschienen sind. 

In USA und UK hat es Candy Crush von Platz 3 der umsatzstärksten Apps verdrängt. Genaue Zahlen gibt es zwar nicht, aber über alle Plattformen hinweg machte CC anscheinend $2 Mio. Umsatz pro Tag (ich schätze mal über alle Stores weltweit?).
Fallout Shelter is out-grossing Candy Crush Saga on the App Store | GamesIndustry.biz

Im deutschen App Store liegt es auf Platz 4 und irgendwo hab ich mal aufgeschnappt, dass es für Platz 1 etwa $100.000 Tagesumsatz braucht.

Ich finde das einen genialen gehobenen Mittelfinger an die übrigen warten-oder-zahlen Anbieter. Bislang scheint Fallout Shelter ein echtes F2P zu sein... und trotzdem massenhaft Umsatz zu machen. Hätte ich mir nicht erwartet und das Spiel beinahe nicht runtergeladen weil ich das Übliche befürchtete.

Ganz grosses Lob an Bethesda!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Juni 2015)

Erscheint das nur mir so, oder saugt die App förmlich den Akku leer?
Ansonsten macht das richtig Spaß, auch wenn der erste Raider-Angriff meinen Vault ziemlich durcheinander gewürfelt hat. [emoji6]


----------



## Chemenu (18. Juni 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich finde das einen genialen gehobenen Mittelfinger an die übrigen warten-oder-zahlen Anbieter. Bislang scheint Fallout Shelter ein echtes F2P zu sein... und trotzdem massenhaft Umsatz zu machen. Hätte ich mir nicht erwartet und das Spiel beinahe nicht runtergeladen weil ich das Übliche befürchtete.
> 
> Ganz grosses Lob an Bethesda!



Deswegen wird iOS nach wie vor präferiert. Android mag mehr Marktanteile haben, aber Geld wird mit den Apple Kunden verdient. ^^



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Erscheint das nur mir so, oder saugt die App förmlich den Akku leer?
> Ansonsten macht das richtig Spaß, auch wenn der erste Raider-Angriff meinen Vault ziemlich durcheinander gewürfelt hat. [emoji6]



Ja, bei meinem 4S ist der Akku nach einer Stunde leer!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Deswegen wird iOS nach wie vor präferiert. Android mag mehr Marktanteile haben, aber Geld wird mit den Apple Kunden verdient. ^^


 naja, mag bei Premium-Anwendungen vielleicht so sein, die so oder so nur Leute kaufen, die nicht so sehr aufs Geld schauen. Aber bei solchen Games? ^^  Selbst wenn viel mehrApplekunden das Game kaufen und nur rel. wenige der Android-Nutzer, sind es zahlenmäßig immer noch sehr viele Android-Verkäufe, da es viel mehr Android-Nutzer gibt.

Ich würde eher sagen, dass es daran liegt, dass man Apps für iOS allgemein leichter programmieren kann. Das ist eher der Grund, warum es zuerst für iOS rauskommt. Das ist ja selbst bei Gratisapps sehr oft so, dass die Android-Version viel später kommt.


----------



## Chemenu (18. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, mag bei Premium-Anwendungen vielleicht so sein, die so oder so nur Leute kaufen, die nicht so sehr aufs Geld schauen. Aber bei solchen Games? ^^  Selbst wenn viel mehrApplekunden das Game kaufen und nur rel. wenige der Android-Nutzer, sind es zahlenmäßig immer noch sehr viele Android-Verkäufe, da es viel mehr Android-Nutzer gibt.
> 
> Ich würde eher sagen, dass es daran liegt, dass man Apps für iOS allgemein leichter programmieren kann. Das ist eher der Grund, warum es zuerst für iOS rauskommt. Das ist ja selbst bei Gratisapps sehr oft so, dass die Android-Version viel später kommt.




Das Spiel muss man nicht kaufen. Es ist komplett kostenlos, free 2 play. 
Die Umsätze die jetzt damit gemacht worden sind müssen also von dem Ingame Shop stammen. 

Das mit der leichteren Programmierung kommt aber auch noch dazu.


----------



## PcJuenger (18. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, mag bei Premium-Anwendungen vielleicht so sein, die so oder so nur Leute kaufen, die nicht so sehr aufs Geld schauen. Aber bei solchen Games? ^^  Selbst wenn viel mehrApplekunden das Game kaufen und nur rel. wenige der Android-Nutzer, sind es zahlenmäßig immer noch sehr viele Android-Verkäufe, da es viel mehr Android-Nutzer gibt.
> 
> Ich würde eher sagen, dass es daran liegt, dass man Apps für iOS allgemein leichter programmieren kann. Das ist eher der Grund, warum es zuerst für iOS rauskommt. Das ist ja selbst bei Gratisapps sehr oft so, dass die Android-Version viel später kommt.



Google gibt einfach weniger Anteile raus als Apple, sprich: Pro it der App verdientem $ bekommt man bei Android einfach weniger.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das Spiel muss man nicht kaufen. Es ist komplett kostenlos, free 2 play.
> Die Umsätze die jetzt damit gemacht worden sind müssen also von dem Ingame Shop stammen.


 Das kommt aufs gleiche raus, dann eben:  ich glaub nicht, dass es wegen der höheren Kaufbereitschaft von Appleusern zuerst auf iOS kommt, denn auch wenn prozentual bei Android weniger Nutzer bereit sind, ingame zu kaufen, sind es durch die größere Anzahl an Nutzern dann in der Summe sicher nicht weniger als bei iOS   

Und so oder so: ich glaub, dass es ausschließlich an der Programmierung liegt. Denn wenn die ja so oder so eine Androidversion rausbringen sollen, macht es ja keinen anderen Sinn, die Androidversion rauszuzögern...  is ja bei weitem nicht so wie bei Konsolen, dass da VIELLEICHT manche Leute nur wegen des Games sich dann einfach ein iphone/pad kaufen und man die Androidversion wegen einer Zusammenarbeit mit Apple absichtlich verzögert...

auch @Pcjuenger: das wäre (falls es stimmt) vlt. ein Argument, wenn es_ gar keine _Androidversion geben soll, dass die dann sagen: lohnt sich nicht...  Aber ansonsten macht es halt einfach keinen Sinn, wegen eventuellen Unterschieden bei den Umsätzen den Release für Android absichtlich zu verzögern und nicht nur aus technischen Gründen...


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Google gibt einfach weniger Anteile raus als Apple, sprich: Pro it der App verdientem $ bekommt man bei Android einfach weniger.



das wäre mir neu.
 afaik greifen beide die offenbar branchenüblichen 30% ab. 
allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie das bei in-app-purchases aussieht. 

hauptgrund für die bevorzugung von ios ist nach wie vor, dass die programmierung (viel) einfacher ist. aber das wurde ja bereits gesagt. dass ios-user zudem auch mehr umsatz generieren ist ja ohnehin klar.


----------



## Loosa (18. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem Akkuverbrauch ist echt übel. 10% in 10 Minuten! Da ist es dann auch egal ob es ein Offlinespiel ist weil man eh eine Steckdose braucht.

Apropos, da fallen mir zwei Kritikpunkte ein. So wie es aussieht geht der Spielstand verloren wenn man die App löscht weil es nicht in der Cloud gespeichert wird. Was bedeutet, dass auch das investierte Geld futsch ist.

Und ich hätte gerne einen Pauseknopf, damit ich auch mal länger unbesorgt pausieren kann ohne meine Bewohner zu verlieren! Oder eine andere Vault probieren kann... 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, dass es daran liegt, dass man Apps für iOS allgemein leichter programmieren kann. Das ist eher der Grund, warum es zuerst für iOS rauskommt. Das ist ja selbst bei Gratisapps sehr oft so, dass die Android-Version viel später kommt.



Da ist mit Sicherheit auch was dran. Die Geräte die mit iOS laufen sind einfach viel weniger fragmentiert. Die Zahl der verschiedenen Auflösungen ist überschaubar und mittlerweile ist die Programmierung für variable Größen sogar noch einfacher.

Aber auch die Einnahmen sind im Apple AppStore höher (Zahlen von Mitte 2014). Die Zahl der Android-Nutzer ist doppelt so hoch wie von iOS, aber letztere geben viermal so viel Geld für Apps aus. Also insgesamt immer noch weit mehr als bei Android.
Über das warum gibt es einige Spekulationen die auch ganz vernünftig klingen: Apple's users spend 4X as much as Google's - Fortune


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Android-Nutzer ist doppelt so hoch wie von iOS, aber letztere geben viermal so viel Geld für Apps aus. Also insgesamt immer noch weit mehr als bei Android.
> Über das warum gibt es einige Spekulationen die auch ganz vernünftig klingen: Apple's users spend 4X as much as Google's - Fortune


 jo, mag ja sein, aber das würde aber wie gesagt nur eine Erklärung sein, wenn es eine App _*gar nicht*_ für Android gibt/geben soll, weil es sich halt nicht lohnt    das is alles, worum es geht.


----------



## G-Kar (19. Juni 2015)

Ich brauch das für den PC, ich klau mir aktuell immer den IPad meiner Frau, die findet das garned so toll.: P


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2015)

... mal von der Diskussion der Plattform abgesehen, ein Kumpel von mir meinte, dass das Spiel ziemlich sexistisch ist bzw. ein merkwürdiges Frauenbild vermittelt.


----------



## Loosa (19. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... mal von der Diskussion der Plattform abgesehen, ein Kumpel von mir meinte, dass das Spiel ziemlich sexistisch ist bzw. ein merkwürdiges Frauenbild vermittelt.



Naja, das ganze Setting ist skurril und überzogen. Aber sexistisch?

In den Unterhaltungen ist mir das nicht groß aufgefallen, aber vielleicht habe ich da nicht genug darauf geachtet. Ansonsten verschwindet ein Pärchen nach kurzem Flirt hinter dem Vorhang und Frau kommt mit dickem Bauch schwer tragend wieder heraus. Und das funktioniert in so ziemlich jeder Kombination solange es keine Verwandten sind.
Vielleicht meint er das, dass Frauen im Endeffekt Gebärmaschinen sind?

Außerdem laufen Schwangere (und Kinder) bei Gefahr panisch schreiend und mit den Armen fuchtelnd aus dem Raum, anstatt zu kämpfen oder Feuer zu löschen. Was grafisch etwas überspitzt dargestellt ist, wie alles andere auch, aber schon irgendwie Sinn ergibt.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2015)

Er nannte es "Besenkammer" und auch der Punkt, das Frauen im Grunde nutzlos sind und nur Gebärmaschinen sind ... ihn hat dieses Design halt in der heutigen Zeit stark verwundert. 

Wie gesagt, ich hab es weder selbst gespielt noch gesehen ... d.h. ich geb hier völlig wertfrei seine Einschätzung wieder.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juni 2015)

Da ich kein Smartphone oder Tablet besitze und auch nicht in absehbarer Zeit haben möchte, passe ich da mit Vergnügen. Versteh den Reiz an den Teilen (den Geräten, nicht Fallout  ) eh nicht


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2015)

Smartphone und Tablet sind schon sinnvoll ... nur nutze ich die Geräte nicht zum Spielen, du findest kein einziges Spiel auf meinen mobilen Geräten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Smartphone und Tablet sind schon sinnvoll ... nur nutze ich die Geräte nicht zum Spielen, du findest kein einziges Spiel auf meinen mobilen Geräten.


Nicht mal vorinstallierte?^^


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2015)

Nope ... mein Nexus 5 hat 'stock android', keine Spiele. Unser iPad 4 hat auch keine Spiele vorinstalliert.

Gibt es denn Geräte wo vom Werk aus Spiele dabei sein?


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Er nannte es "Besenkammer" und auch der Punkt, das Frauen im Grunde nutzlos sind und nur Gebärmaschinen sind ... ihn hat dieses Design halt in der heutigen Zeit stark verwundert.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich hab es weder selbst gespielt noch gesehen ... d.h. ich geb hier völlig wertfrei seine Einschätzung wieder.



Sag Deinem Kumpel er labert Bullshit. ^^ Meine gesamte Vault wird von Frauen am laufen gehalten. Die Männer kann ich fast an einer Hand abzählen. 
Ausserdem sind die Frauen recht taff und arbeiten und kämpfen genauso wie die Männer. Oder erkunden das Ödland. Dass sich Schwangere in Sicherheit bringen und sich und ihrem Kind nicht unnötig Gefahren aussetzen, sollte eigentlich nachvollziehbar sein. Wenn er die Frauen halt nur zur Nachwuchsgewinnung einsetzt ist das ganz allein sein Problem. Genausogut könnte man alle Männer im Diner Kuchen backen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2015)

Selbst WENN Rabs Kumpel Recht hätte:  wenn ein Spiel eine bestimmte Situation schildern will, dann soll es das halt tun - das hat aber ja nicht automatisch eine Werte-vermittelnde oder wertende Dimension , außer der Spieler wird für "frauenfeindliches" Verhalten belohnt...  im Gegenteil: es kann sogar eine Motivation bei der Darstellung von Sexismus geben, die dazu dient, dies anzuprangern.  

Aber wenn man z.B. ein Spiel über Deutschland im 19Jhd machen würde, wäre es sogar völlig unrealistisch, Frauen NICHT als Heimchen mit den einzigen beiden Aufgaben Kinderkriegen und Haushalt machen darzustellen...  das heißt ja aber dann nicht, dass das Spiel selbst sexistisch ist oder das alles als "toll" darstellt. Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn Spiele direkt sexistisch "sind", nur weil sie nicht in jeder Spielewelt Frauen als ganz betont gleichberechtigt darstellen? ^^  Da kann man dann ja auch gleich hingehen und z.B. in einem Spiel über den Orient im Mittelalter die Existenz von Harems leugnen, oder in einem Nordmann-Spiel um das Jahr 1000 herum Wikinger NICHT Met saufen lassen, weil das ja als rassistisches Klischee ausgelegt werden könnte, oder Sklaven und Gladiatoren in einem Spiel über das alte Rom raustreichen, weil das unmenschlich ist usw...

Zudem kann man eben so gut sagen, dass es auch sexistisch sei, wenn die Helden in vielen Action-Games muskelbepackte Schönlinge sind und "ihren Mann stehen" müssen, die armen Kerle...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Juni 2015)

Kann ich jetzt auch nicht bestätigen, dass das Spiel sexistisch und Frauen außer zum Gebären nutzlos sind.

Mein bester Bewohner ist eine Frau und die weibliche Belegschaft arbeitet ebenso wie die männliche, auch als Schwangere. Und wenn RAD-Schaben angreifen, hauen die Damen auch mal mit bloßen Fäusten drauf. 

Wie kommt man auf eine solche Idee? [emoji1]


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juni 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nope ... mein Nexus 5 hat 'stock android', keine Spiele. Unser iPad 4 hat auch keine Spiele vorinstalliert.
> 
> Gibt es denn Geräte wo vom Werk aus Spiele dabei sein?


Gab wohl solche Fälle. ---> 40 Spiele von EA vorinstalliert - Touchscreen-Handy: Nokia zeigt Asha 308 und Asha 309 - Golem.de
Ich hab aber eh erst mein erstes Schlau-Telefon.


----------



## Loosa (22. Juni 2015)

So lustig wie das Spiel anfangs war lässt die Motivation bei mir mittlerweile gewaltig nach.
Aktuell behelfe ich mir damit nebenbei Wool Omnibus wieder zu lesen, passt thematisch ja super rein. 





Spoiler



Ich habe mittlerweile über 100 Bewohner in meiner Vault und sobald ich noch etwas gespart habe alle Räume verbaut. Damit bleibt dann eigentlich nichts mehr wirklich zu tun. Oder kommt später nocht neues dazu?

Außer den zwei Ausbaustufen gibt es nichts zu erforschen und die letzten Raumtypen sind nur bessere Versionen für die Grundbedürfnisse. Die Beutezüge in der Wildnis laufen immer gleich und liefern stapelweise identische Items, mit Ausnahme von ein paar kuriosen Superknarren und Anzügen.
Die Hälfte meiner Bewohner steckt in Schulungen, und da die Basis rund läuft muss ich nichts mehr tun außer Ressourcen einsammeln.

Finde es sehr schade wie wenig Tiefgang das Spiel bietet und ich fürchte, dass die Umsätze entsprechend bald einbrechen werden.


----------

